# My kiddo with her first ever deer



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

My baby girl(she is still 4 in my eyes) but she is 20.75... Her first ever deer and she got it with her bow.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Awesome! Looks like she got initiated properly with the face paint!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's really cool! Tell her congrats!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats awesome. First with a bow. Great Job!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great!

TH


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Flat Fishy, I remember when my youngest Son shot his first buck . There are no words to describe the sensation and emotions around the deer camp as well as within the family. She is your baby girl, but now, she is growing up and becomming a young woman. Be proud, give her a hug, and remember that she will never forget the lessons that you taught her. Congratulations to both of you !


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

WoooHooooo, now that's what I'M talk'n bout! Way to go dad and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome!! congrats young lady..


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

YES!!!! Tell her Good job and congrats.:brew:


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats!!!!Way To Go!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That's wonderful and big Congrats to her and a pat of the back to you!!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats. i still have a ways since my oldest is only 2


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

Way to go , great kill, good memories thanks for sharing


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That is excellent. Wow! You can come down off of cloud 9 now Dad! LOL!
No, on second thought, keep enjoying what she has accomplished.
RT


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Having bowhunting daughters myself, I know the awesome feeling of it. Congrats to both of you, and many more successes.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

awesome! nothing like the first bow kill. congrats


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool. congrats on her first deer especially taken with a bow. Do her a huge favor because it can only be done on your first deer harvested in Texas. Enter her in the Texas Big Game Awards for her first big game harvest. Then you can go to TBGA and she will get a nice certificate from TBGA. My wife got her first one last year.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

FLAT FISHY said:


> My baby girl(she is still 4 in my eyes) but she is 20.75....


Boy do I know this feeling. Congratulations this is just awesome!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats, thats awesome


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very Cool!!! U go Girl!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*CONGRATS Way to go :texasflag*


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

A great accomplishment ( for both of you ) Congrats!


----------

